# oilrig days



## calorpig

hi everyone just looking for info or pics on the following,ocean rover,ocean kokui,pentagon 81,dyvi offshore,bawden drilling,claymore alpha,piper alpha,sedco,db 100,safe holmia,and any info on the names of the crew that perished on piper as had a few friends that worked on her and cannot find a list
also,M K SHAND invergordon,ARA,Sodxeho,mcp01,jim borthwick lochgelly fife.
thank you.


----------



## DELBOYEAST

Hiyas, I Was Offshore From 1974, Started On The Bluewater 3 For Santafe, Then Went To Bawden Drilling On The Montrose Alpha.
I Recently Ran Across A Former Crew Member That Was Roughneck When I Was Derrickman. He Is Now Drilling Manager For Developement Drilling For Rashpetco Here In Egypt


----------



## John Beaumont

*Reply to calorpig*

Hi, worked for Dyvis Offshore for 11 years 1982 onwards, will dig some pics of Dyvi Sigma, Dyvi Stena I was R/O on both. Great company until they sold.

regards

John B


----------



## calvin

worked on zedco 135 f and g and ocean tide for ossco petroleum and parkers caterers.


----------



## chain shot

Ex-Schlumberger hand here. Damn , that formation density tool was heavy !


----------



## B.Nicholson

*piper alpha*



calorpig said:


> hi everyone just looking for info or pics on the following,ocean rover,ocean kokui,pentagon 81,dyvi offshore,bawden drilling,claymore alpha,piper alpha,sedco,db 100,safe holmia,and any info on the names of the crew that perished on piper as had a few friends that worked on her and cannot find a list
> also,M K SHAND invergordon,ARA,Sodxeho,mcp01,jim borthwick lochgelly fife.
> thank you.


an old school mate of mine. Born in Hebburn and married in South Shields. Died on Piper Alpha, Harry Green.
Bob


----------



## Peter Trodden

Bob,
there is a book by Ed Punchard, Piper Alpha,a survivors story. It lists all the names of those that died including your mate,Harold E Green. It also names the survivors from that tragedy. I lost 2 mates on Her.Dave Ellis and Tommy Hayes. May they All Rest in Peace.
Pete.


----------



## Peter Trodden

John B,
I was with Dyvi Offshore,at the time you where on the Dyvi Stena. I joined the Dyvi Gamma in Brest Dry-Dock 1984,and after her convertion to an accomadation Rig we moved to Morecambe Bay Gas Field where we stayed during the construction of the Platforms. In 1986 we moved to the S/North Sea,off G,Yarmouth for Shell and stayed 12months. In 87/88 I was on the Dyvi Sigma drilling in the Danish sector,and when them holes where done,so was I. 
I left after 11months drilling:sweat: Theres easier money to be made offshore,than working the deck on a Drill-Rig.(Fly)


----------



## B.Nicholson

Peter Trodden said:


> Bob,
> there is a book by Ed Punchard, Piper Alpha,a survivors story. It lists all the names of those that died including your mate,Harold E Green. It also names the survivors from that tragedy. I lost 2 mates on Her.Dave Ellis and Tommy Hayes. May they All Rest in Peace.
> Pete.


Yes Peter may they all rest in peace. Harry was a nice little man. He had a bit off a rough childhood and did not deserve that at such a young age , or any age really
Bob


----------



## Power

*Roy Hulse*

Hi

Has anybody got any contacts with people in the offshore industry.

I retired in 1987 after working for Haliburton and subsequently have no contacts.
My son aged 24 is trying to get into the industry as a Motorman/Mechanic having a City & Guilds qualification as a Mechanic. He has 5 years experience and has recently got his offshore Health & Safety, Helicopter cetificate for the North Sea and Norwegian Waters. 
Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Pat McCardle

My mate Ernie Gibson was the mud engineer & was killed on Piper Alpha. He was an ex RN man, from Sunderland. Also a chef, Dave Brown, killed in same disaster.


----------



## Don Matheson

Pat I think I knew your mate Ernie Gibson, the mud man.
Was on Piper for around a year and a half and had left just before the disaster so knew a lot of the boys who perished.
Imagine my great joy after never being able to trace a missing friend, meeting him in a hairdressers in Gt. Yarmouth as I was on my way to a rig. Spent some time catching up but he was a changed man.

Don


----------



## Blackal

Power said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anybody got any contacts with people in the offshore industry.
> 
> I retired in 1987 after working for Haliburton and subsequently have no contacts.
> My son aged 24 is trying to get into the industry as a Motorman/Mechanic having a City & Guilds qualification as a Mechanic. He has 5 years experience and has recently got his offshore Health & Safety, Helicopter cetificate for the North Sea and Norwegian Waters.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks


Drilling rigs could be the most likely avenue..........

These are crewed at entry-level (motormen and roustabouts) by manning agencies such as:

Petrofac
OMS
Atlantic Resourcing


It sounds like he has his BOSIET (Basic Offshore Safety Induction and Emergency Training)

He will need a UKOOA medical certificate (and Norwegian one if he can afford/justify it)

There is also a new requirement for all offshore personnel (even ones with 20 years' experience) called MIST (Minimum Industry Safety Training) which could eat up two more days of his time/money.

For a new start - get all the required certification in place, get round the doors of the manning agencies with a CV, and be prepared to go offshore at a day's notice.
A big leap, but sometimes that first job which "appears" to be for only one trip over Christmas/New Year - may turn in to a long-term employment.......... You just have to take a chance.

HTH

Al


----------



## Don Matheson

Power Al is correct in what he is saying, your son will have to do the rounds and visit the companies. It is really no use just sending out CVs as most companies have rooms full of them, a daily visit is sometimes the best way so the girls at the front desk get to know your face. 
I know an Aussie who asked the receptionist if he could have a coffee, while doing his rounds, got his coffee when the personell girl came out looking for a roughneck. She spoke to him, he could go right away so he had a medical and a chopper flight that afternoon. Not everyday but it happens. If he is willing to do the rounds he should take his gear with him and be able to go offshore that day.
He will have to start as a motorman as he has no experience as a mechanic, his qualifications count for very little in the Drilling Industry. Drilling mechanic is nothing like a a normal mechanic due to the equipment he deals with. Its very heavy work but once you get used to it its a very rewarding life. The problem with rig work is that on your first day in the job you could land any number of jobs from an icecream maching( not very often) to a broken down Top Drive (more likely) £1Million drilling machine, and the expression is "if you cant fix it you cant stay". That was the Global Marine expression.
I recomended one motorman for a job on a land rig and his first visit was around 2 in a snowy morning when they were rig moving. He hated me at the time, but once he settled in he was a good mechanic.
Tell him to try it, a motorman is a good job on a lot of rigs, much wider job than you may think and he will help the mechanic, electrician and welder and a million other jobs as well as running his engine room.

Don


----------



## Blackal

Don - you've hit the nail on the wotzit.

It can be a steep learning curve for new-starts, but attitude wins in the long-run (with a smattering of tech know-how).

There is another slightly skewed entry avenue - as a steward...........

Look at it as a way to get your foot in the door - and once you are there..............

Companies include:

ESS
Sodexo
Aramark
Trinity


Al


----------



## Don Matheson

Al I worked for quite a while with Global Marine and on one rig, I think it was the Glomar Arctic 3, had a tiny girl sign on as a steward. She loved the job and as Global promoted from within when they needed a roustabout she jumped at the chance. Did that for a while and when I last was there she was a roughneck. They didnt care what you sayed you were, if you could do it, you got the job.
Would be interested to hear what Powers lad makes of our posts, but if he needs any further info he can let me know.
Loved Globals attitude when we were in drydock in Rotterdam. No drinking rule but you could go ashore and get wrecked. No one said anything, but not able to turn too the next morning, you were run off, simple!

Power, tell your lad to try Transocean, now a huge outfit who need hands for their 
rigs on a regular basis. They run Jack Ups and Semi Submersible rigs.

Don

Don


----------



## Blackal

Not sure if Transocean employ directly at entry-level, Don.......

One overriding bit of advice I think is relevant........

*Get your foot in the door - at any discipline.*

If the first offer is as a steward - take it! Doesn't matter if you are a mechanic by trade - it gets you a livable wage and you have your foot well and trully in the door. 
Don't view it as below you - every position on a rig is important. If it wasn't essential to the running of the rig - it wouldn't exist. 

Do a good job, impress the engineering supervisor - pass on your CV and show a desire to follow your profession - if you're the right person for them...... you'll reap the rewards.

Hope that helps.........

Oh! If your lad wanted to play a wildcard - apply direct to Atwood Oceanics for a motorman's position............

You never know

Al


----------



## Blackal

I'm begining to think that nothing short of an "in" to an employer was what was being requested..............

Oh well................

Al


----------



## Don Matheson

Al I was being to think the same. Have read over the request and notice he says his son has 5 years experience and helicopter certificate for NS and Norwegian waters. Where do you get them unless you have worked offshore. I did say if he needed further help to let me know, but he didnt so I give up.
I think you are correct in that he wanted an introduction to Mr. Transocean or at least Red Adair. Perhaps like me, if no one bothers to persue an initial offer you lose intrest in the person. 

Just so happens Atwood were looking for a motorman at the time you mentioned them. Oh well, perhaps I should turn the clock back a long way and apply for it myself.

Don


----------



## Power

Hi Don

Sorry if you think I have been rude in not replying , but as I work full time it is difficult to go on the web . My son's 5 years experience is as a Mechanic in a Mercedes Benz garage and he does MOT's for them as well. His offshore certificate he paid for himself to try and get at least an interview. All the companies mentioned in the responses have been contacted. I was hoping somebody had a direct name of a person they new in the offshore industry.

Many thanks for the all the comments

Roy 



Don Matheson said:


> Al I was being to think the same. Have read over the request and notice he says his son has 5 years experience and helicopter certificate for NS and Norwegian waters. Where do you get them unless you have worked offshore. I did say if he needed further help to let me know, but he didnt so I give up.
> I think you are correct in that he wanted an introduction to Mr. Transocean or at least Red Adair. Perhaps like me, if no one bothers to persue an initial offer you lose intrest in the person.
> 
> Just so happens Atwood were looking for a motorman at the time you mentioned them. Oh well, perhaps I should turn the clock back a long way and apply for it myself.
> 
> Don


----------



## Don Matheson

Power, no worries mate it was myself who was rude. Wasnt having a good day yesterday so everyone was in the firing line.
Al and I had mentioned quite a few companies but as Al pointed out, most drilling companies dont recruit openly anymore, mostly done through agencies. Much better ( more secure) to get on with a company than an agency.
If, as you say, you worked for Halliburton, perhaps there might be a way in there as Halli had guys in the yard who would come out from time to time to check on their engines and equipment. 
There is very little chance of your son being taken on as a mechanic as a rig mechanics job and a shore mechanics job is chalk and cheese. He would have to learn the equipment and about the only way to do that is by working with the mechanic if he needs help. The range of duties is so vast as the mechanic looks after everything on the rig and has to work very closely with the electrician and welder as well as relieving the motorman for meals.
Mechanic also has the fun of working with roughnecks and roustabouts, a simply wonderful group of guys in any situation, but who could break a cast iron mountain.
It would seem to me that your lad will simply have to fire out the CVs and visit Aberdeen and go round the companies.
By the way Atwood were looking for motormen but it was for a newbuilding so I doubt your son would be considered. They will however move some of their own motormen from other rigs and they in turn would be open to new guys. Atwood have their own website so just Google Atwood and go from there.
Hope some of this helps.

Don


----------



## Weld3r

*finding jobs*

Hi all, i am new to this site so bear with me i just registered so i could give some advice for person looking for a motormans job! i originally would try my hand with some of the service companies doing ship n skip etc like haliburton or swaco, this is a great way to see lots of different rigs while making good money(with little time off i may add) i did this when i started offshore until i found a rig i liked working on then asked the rig super for a job, he gave me an application form told me to go into the company office with it as soon as i got off the chopper i did and got a staff job with the drilling company right away plus they paid for all the certs and training i still needed - i stayed with that company for a few years and waited till i found a 2 on 3 off rotation before moving on-much better finding a rig you like before taking a job on a rig you hate ,there are some hell holes out there! i went to the thistle alpha(black pig ) as a deckie while i was working for atlantic resourcing-wow that thing is defying gravity somehow i cant understand how it still stands.under no cir***stances would i go back on there i have refused a couple of times and last time i refused it went on fire the same week it felt too unsafe for me , the deck foreman who was fire team leader and should know where everything is couldnt find a fire hose and was trying to put out a fire on a turbine with a drillwater hose 1" in diameter DOH! 
sorry im away on a tangent here , find somewhere you like working before signing into a contract!


----------



## Weld3r

*agencies*

Not sure if theres a list of agencies on this site but heres a start
Offshore marine services uk aberdeen
rigman offshore aberdeen
hays oil and gas aberdeen
global rescources aberdeen
atlantic resources aberdeen(part of petrofac)
rose recruitment
genesis personnel peterhead
tulloch recruitment aberdeen
esk offshore(part of mi swaco)
team recruitment aberdeen
feel free to add to this!
iain


----------



## Blackal

Very useful advice, Iain - especially the part about finding a rig which you enjoyed working on, first. 

Al


----------



## Don Matheson

Iain If no one else has said it, welcome to Ships Nostalgia!
That is a lot of good info you provided and I hope Powers lad will be able to make use of it and it gets hima start.
The problem Al and I had was that he thought sokmeone could walk onto a rig and start as a rig mechanic.
Good plan about getting a start and moving about till you find a job that you like. Much better to have a new start if you have already been somewhere and liked it, makes life easier at first. Have seen a roustabout quit on a jackup on his first shift and got the next flight back to Yarmouth.
Feel free to post or join in, are you still offshore and where are you working, have been able to work out what you do from the name.

Don


----------



## DERRY POWER

hi derry power here looking to trace old bawden hands from claymore< piper late70s early 80s


----------



## DERRY POWER

calorpig said:


> hi everyone just looking for info or pics on the following,ocean rover,ocean kokui,pentagon 81,dyvi offshore,bawden drilling,claymore alpha,piper alpha,sedco,db 100,safe holmia,and any info on the names of the crew that perished on piper as had a few friends that worked on her and cannot find a list
> also,M K SHAND invergordon,ARA,Sodxeho,mcp01,jim borthwick lochgelly fife.
> thank you.


hi derry power here worked on piper and claymore in the late 70s and early 80 looking to trace harry croft who worked as driller on platform


----------



## DERRY POWER

*trace old friend*



calorpig said:


> hi everyone just looking for info or pics on the following,ocean rover,ocean kokui,pentagon 81,dyvi offshore,bawden drilling,claymore alpha,piper alpha,sedco,db 100,safe holmia,and any info on the names of the crew that perished on piper as had a few friends that worked on her and cannot find a list
> also,M K SHAND invergordon,ARA,Sodxeho,mcp01,jim borthwick lochgelly fife.
> thank you.


hi mk shand looking to trace old friend harry croft from belfast worked on piper inthe early 80s


----------



## petersue

*Peter banks*



John Beaumont said:


> Hi, worked for Dyvis Offshore for 11 years 1982 onwards, will dig some pics of Dyvi Sigma, Dyvi Stena I was R/O on both. Great company until they sold.
> 
> regards
> 
> John B


Hi john,yes it was a good company,and had good crew.


----------



## DERRY POWER

DELBOYEAST said:


> Hiyas, I Was Offshore From 1974, Started On The Bluewater 3 For Santafe, Then Went To Bawden Drilling On The Montrose Alpha.
> I Recently Ran Across A Former Crew Member That Was Roughneck When I Was Derrickman. He Is Now Drilling Manager For Developement Drilling For Rashpetco Here In Egypt



hi derry power here looking to trace harry croft i believe he is working in egypt


----------



## Hugh Wilson

There are a number of Offshore vacancies advertised on the Northern Marine website www.nmm-stena.com which could be of interest.


----------



## petersue

*Dyvi Sigma*



John Beaumont said:


> Hi, worked for Dyvis Offshore for 11 years 1982 onwards, will dig some pics of Dyvi Sigma, Dyvi Stena I was R/O on both. Great company until they sold.
> 
> regards
> 
> John B


Hi John,i worked for Dyvi for 9 years as materials man both offshore/onshore before being taken over by Smedvig and then for Neddrill who took over some Dyvi Rigs, Good days looking back in time 

Regards Peter B


----------



## louis mair

*Ocean Rambler*

In the summer along with cakes the galley-crew left a large bowl of orange squash in the coffee-shop for our breaks. ...
On this particular sunny summer day everyone else was busy when the divers arrived to sample the buns with artificial-cream. They decided to improve on these buns by removing the artificial-cream and replacing it with genuine shaving-foam. When the Odeco men came for their tea-break no-one suspected a thing. The buns ended-up in the bowl of orange-squash. The galley-crew took offence at this desecration. We ended-up getting a tin of biscuits and no more cakes. The divers thought this all highly amusing and nobody else was sure if we got a good or bad deal with the biscuits.
Dear calorpig
My brief few words on my experience of the Ocean Kokuei and Ocean Rover got out of hand:
http://troostories.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## morky1

I worked for many years for Global Marine, starting in Aussie on the Glomar Tasmanending up in Sicily fifteen or mot=re years later on the Glomar Conception. GM were a groundbreaking offshore exploration company and for years were just about a family-run organisation, needless to say they got swallowed up. Atwood Oceanic was a similar organisation and until they got swallowed up by a conglomerate. Those days working offshore was fun, lots of camaraderie and good times. Needless to say the Corporate mentality has stifled all that, just as happened in the British Merchant Navy. All the fun has gone out of the offshore and most of the jobs I did from Night Cook to Chief Steward do not exist except for poorly-paid third and fourth-world employees. But I had a lot of good times all over the world from NZ to Panama


----------



## robhart

DELBOYEAST said:


> Hiyas, I Was Offshore From 1974, Started On The Bluewater 3 For Santafe, Then Went To Bawden Drilling On The Montrose Alpha.
> I Recently Ran Across A Former Crew Member That Was Roughneck When I Was Derrickman. He Is Now Drilling Manager For Developement Drilling For Rashpetco Here In Egypt


Me too...started with SEDCO then Blue Water 3...then Bawden.1974/75..I got yo Bawden's rig when they were putting up the Derrick, roughneck and derrickman....what was your name? Mine is Robert Hartford.


----------

